# DIY Grip fitting



## Sybez (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone fit their own grips? What tools and equipment do you use?

Is it worth it or loads of grief?

Ta


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 4, 2015)

Ive done the last couple of regrips for my clubs. Dead easy. Check youtube for instructions. Need double sided tape, solvent, hook bladed knife although normal flat blade will do and a if you want a simple vice. I have a vice but never use it.


----------



## nta73 (Feb 4, 2015)

I do all mine after being shown by a helpfull chap in a local golfshop, nothing to it really. As said get on you tube to see how its done:thup:


----------



## winty57 (Feb 4, 2015)

its no problem and will save you money........... just look on you tube and there are a number ways shown.

I use a sharp knife to cut the grips and remove them, then remove the old tape (scrape then clean with white spirit), i have a vice and a vice grip which is fitted onto the club and clamped in the vice.
Then use the tape by measuring how long the tape needs to be, making sure you have 1/2 inch over the end of the club to tuck in the shaft, when removing the backing tape make sure when smoothing onto the shaft there are no kinks.
Then fill the grip with a small amount of white spirit holding your finger over the end so it doesnt run out, them sqeeeze the top of the grip and pour the contents over the tape then slide the grip on line up (if you are having the writing face up), then remove from vice (if you are using one) hit the grip on the floor to remove excess white spirit and again check the grip is aligned correctly and leave to dry, a couple of hours or overnight if you can.
Simple!........Good luck


----------



## Rumpokid (Feb 4, 2015)

If you want to keep the old grip intact, a wire coat hanger can usually free them from shaft and remove using white spirit.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 4, 2015)

I think these two just about cover it:

Removing reinstalling a grip using a car 12v tyre inflator 

http://youtu.be/qd3Qzz3m4cg


Removing and reinstalling without air 

http://youtu.be/CFjA4S6SS6I

I've just ordered:

A small bench vice Â£10.00 deliver
Rubber clamp to go in vice Â£4.00
12v/240v plug adaptor Â£12.00

So for Â£36.00 I'm geared up and ready to go.  Given that it's around Â£120-130 to have 13 clubs regriped or Â£12 each, I can now do a full set for Â£70 ish if using multicomps


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 4, 2015)

Really easy to do once you've done it once. All I use is a Stanley knife, white spirt and tape. 

It's nice to sit and do them of a night. It's better to know you've done them yourself than paid someone else to do them. 

Plus you'll save loads. For me I use sharpro grips and I can do a full set for about Â£25.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 4, 2015)

Sybez said:



			Anyone fit their own grips? What tools and equipment do you use?

Is it worth it or loads of grief?

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Easy peasy.

Saves money, 100% job done well, chop and change when you want, etc etc

No brainer. Just need a vice at home and a shaft grip to protect clubs.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 4, 2015)

So no need to invest in a grip fitting station from Gamola or Golfsmiths Europe then....?

Wheres good to get tape and solvent? 

Just need the grips now. Thinking of the new Golf Pride MCC plus4 grips!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2015)

The hardest thing about regripping your own clubs is the removal of the old double sided tape. I find a hair dryer to warm the old tape helps no end in it's removal.
I use 2 in wide double sided tape and plain old white spirit.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 4, 2015)

Sybez said:



			So no need to invest in a grip fitting station from Gamola or Golfsmiths Europe then....?

Wheres good to get tape and solvent? 

Just need the grips now. Thinking of the new Golf Pride MCC plus4 grips!
		
Click to expand...

There is no need for a gripping station, just get a stanley knife, some white spirit (cheaper than solvent and does the job equally well) and of course the tape. Done loads of regrips, not just for me but my mates as well. Never used a vice for any of the grips I have done.

Tape can be had from Ebay or Gamola, Gamola have an Ebay shop and they usually accept best offers if available.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 4, 2015)

Cheers peeps will get it a crack!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2015)

Sybez said:



			So no need to invest in a grip fitting station from Gamola or Golfsmiths Europe then....?

Wheres good to get tape and solvent? 

Just need the grips now. Thinking of the new Golf Pride MCC plus4 grips!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say you need a station but it's going to be like a third hand.  Gor the sake of 14 quid why not


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 5, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			I wouldn't say you need a station but it's going to be like a third hand.  Gor the sake of 14 quid why not
		
Click to expand...

Because it would be a waste of 14 quid.


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 5, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			I wouldn't say you need a station but it's going to be like a third hand.  Gor the sake of 14 quid why not
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			Because it would be a waste of 14 quid.
		
Click to expand...

Â£2.00 on Ebay including p&p for a rubber vice/workmate insert.

Some of the vendors on Ebay include one free of charge with the grips. 

I bought mine and whilst I agree it is not essential, it does help enormously to have the shaft held rigidly, correctly orientated and without risk of damage during grip installation.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 5, 2015)

Just brought a suction base vice for doing this.

I've gotten fed up of using a workbench so plumped for a vice.

Now just to persuade HID to let me di it indoors


----------



## bigslice (Feb 5, 2015)

also golfstorepro are good


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 5, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Just brought a suction base vice for doing this.

I've gotten fed up of using a workbench so plumped for a vice.

Now just to persuade HID to let me di it indoors 

Click to expand...

I was doing a routine clean/relube of a couple of vintage airguns the other day. I've been 'given' a small cupboard in the bedroom as my man cave, so it seems only natural to lay the guns, in their cases, on the bed. 

This has always gone OK, but on this occasion my wife asked for reassurance that I wouldn't make a mess, which of course was the kiss of death - I am now going to have to redecorate to cover up the oil spots on wall and ceiling.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 5, 2015)

Airsporter1st said:



			I was doing a routine clean/relube of a couple of vintage airguns the other day. I've been 'given' a small cupboard in the bedroom as my man cave, so it seems only natural to lay the guns, in their cases, on the bed. 

This has always gone OK, but on this occasion my wife asked for reassurance that I wouldn't make a mess, which of course was the kiss of death - I am now going to have to redecorate to cover up the oil spots on wall and ceiling.
		
Click to expand...

I think the kitchen with a tiled floor will be ok.

Big windows too to let the smell of white spirit out.

I don't forsee a problem


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2015)

She would go bonkers if I gripped in the kitchen


----------



## moogie (Feb 5, 2015)

Airsporter1st said:



			I bought mine and whilst I agree it is not essential, it does help enormously to have the shaft held rigidly, correctly orientated and *without risk of damage during grip installation*.
		
Click to expand...


What damage can be done during "grip installation"......??


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2015)

moogie said:



			What damage can be done during "grip installation"......??  

Click to expand...

Depends if you use a hammer and chisel


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2015)

Use to do it but I'm a lazy arse these days and so pick my grips from Gamola and pay the pro to put them on.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 5, 2015)

I once didn't use enough solvent and got a grip stuck about 3/4s on.  In the end I soaked it in boiling water and fought with it for about half an hour to get it back off.   boy did it put up a fight.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 5, 2015)

Suction base vice looks pretty neat (stuck next to the cooker - I'm sure she'll never notice!)


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2015)

Sybez said:



			Suction base vice looks pretty neat (stuck next to the cooker - I'm sure she'll never notice!)
		
Click to expand...


Please gm stick a like button on the dam forum


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 6, 2015)

Sybez said:



			Suction base vice looks pretty neat (stuck next to the cooker - I'm sure she'll never notice!)
		
Click to expand...

get a pic and let us see


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 6, 2015)

moogie said:



			What damage can be done during "grip installation"......??  

Click to expand...

Direct answer:- in my experience, the main risk of damage during installation is of dropping the club.

If your question is rhetorical, as it appears to be, then you you need to re-read what I have said; I was referring to risk of damage when trying to hold the shaft rigidly - which occurs mainly due to movement within, or overtightening of, vice jaws. If you don't use a vice or workmate, then there is no risk of damage from that source.

Personally, I do use a workmate with the aforementioned rubber clamp. It allows me to properly align grip and shaft, and to use two hands for grip installation. I also clamp a plastic tray to the workmate underneath the grip area to catch the solvent for re-use.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2015)

When you  get to the stage of applying the white spirit, 

fill the grip half full, sealing both ends, shake to make sure its all coated. Then dip the shaft end with the tape on into the bottle of white spirit again to make sure it's all coated.
That will give you loads of time to fiddle with the grip to make sure it's straight and not stretched (check with the others to make sure they are all the same length).


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 6, 2015)

Very important not to be stingy with the spirit.  You cant use too much. Watch this guy at 3:14.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1N6KIxE3iY

(apologies for the music)

I use a workmate and put a couple of bits of old grip on the shaft to protect it.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 6, 2015)

I bent a shaft once when the grip was a little difficult to push on.

I had the shaft in a vice but hadn't noticed the bench had moved and the only resistance to me pushing was the club head against the wall!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 6, 2015)

I do all my own, no vice required. Just tape and plenty of lube


----------



## delc (Feb 6, 2015)

MashieNiblick said:



			Very important not to be stingy with the spirit.  You cant use too much. Watch this guy at 3:14.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1N6KIxE3iY

(apologies for the music)

I use a workmate and put a couple of bits of old grip on the shaft to protect it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to peel the backing tape off the double-sided tape.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 10, 2015)

So I've had delivered a liter of solvent and a butt grip installer tool (both from Gamola) but I'm now thinking to use the air method and blow them on.....

Any advice which route to go peeps?

I have a tire air compressor that would do the job and some masking tape already.... I should of researched this better! lol


----------



## Lump (Feb 10, 2015)

Sybez said:



			So I've had delivered a liter of solvent and a butt grip installer tool (both from Gamola) but I'm now thinking to use the air method and blow them on.....

Any advice which route to go peeps?

I have a tire air compressor that would do the job and some masking tape already.... I should of researched this better! lol
		
Click to expand...

You can't/shouldn't blow on corded grips, that's the only thing that limits the blowing on grips. I personally don't like blown on grips, they never feel secure enough and have always tended to twist during use.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 11, 2015)

I assume a Golf price MCC falls under corded/part corded grips then....?


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 11, 2015)

Sybez said:



			I assume a Golf price MCC falls under corded/part corded grips then....?
		
Click to expand...

They are corded.

But I honestly don't see any advantage to compressed air fitting. It is the work of seconds to fit grips the conventional (tape/solvent) way and a lot less risky.


----------



## markgs (Feb 11, 2015)

re gripped a full set if irons and a 3 wood yesterday with x6 layers of extra tape in kitchen easy


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2015)

I used the air method till my compressor broke, a bit fiddly and there is a definite knack to it. The benefit of a compressor is you can take grips on and off without wasting the grip however I found corded and MC grips didn't come off easily with air and had a tendency to blow.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 11, 2015)

markgs said:



			re gripped a full set if irons and a 3 wood yesterday with x6 layers of extra tape in kitchen easy
		
Click to expand...

... And I thought my 4 layers was bad


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 11, 2015)

Val said:



			I used the air method till my compressor broke, a bit fiddly and there is a definite knack to it. The benefit of a compressor is you can take grips on and off without wasting the grip however I found corded and MC grips didn't come off easily with air and had a tendency to blow.
		
Click to expand...

That's why they recommend the use of a tube around the outside of the grip. By the time you've got the compressor out and running (especially if it has a reservoir), faffed around with the guard tube and blown up a couple of expensive grips, you could have it all done and dusted with tape/solvent.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well just finished my first set of  grips (3 woods, 7 irons, 3 wedges)
Probably took 3-4 hours split over two day.

Can;t say it was overly difficult and I found using a workmate helpful, first time around.

Probably used way too much spirit but at least they all went on.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2015)

What's s butt grip install tool?


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 11, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			What's s butt grip install tool?
		
Click to expand...

One of *these*.


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 11, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			Well just finished my first set of  grips (3 woods, 7 irons, 3 wedges)
Probably took 3-4 hours split over two day.

Can;t say it was overly difficult and I found using a workmate helpful, first time around.

*Probably used way too much spirit* but at least they all went on.
		
Click to expand...

You really cannot use too much. Too little is what causes problems - getting the grip stuck halfway on is not recommended!! If you use a drip tray to recover the excess spirit, you don't consume very much and with white spirit the cost is minimal.


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2015)

Airsporter1st said:



			That's why they recommend the use of a tube around the outside of the grip. By the time you've got the compressor out and running (especially if it has a reservoir), faffed around with the guard tube and blown up a couple of expensive grips, you could have it all done and dusted with tape/solvent.
		
Click to expand...

The tube doesn't stop it blowing, what it stops is blowing in your face


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 11, 2015)

Val said:



			The tube doesn't stop it blowing, what it stops is blowing in your face
		
Click to expand...

I agree - and didn't say anything to the contrary!


----------



## Sybez (Feb 16, 2015)

So I've just finished doing 2 of my wedges and my driver. After the first one where I took my time getting everything right, the next 2 were simple! I went for the tape and grip solution method in the end.

I bought some golf pride MCC midsize and on the wedges I opted for a staggered/progressive 4 layer build up on the lower hand (right) to reduce the taper a bit. I found some good info on WRX from a guy that recommended this on wedges to help neutralise flipping.
On the driver I just added one layer of build up tape for the full length. Can't wait to try them.

Here's a pic as everyone loves a pic! 
	


Also, I just picked up a couple of emails from some of the Foremost pro shops and they are doing a promo for a *free* golf pride grip at the mo, so could visit 10 more clubs and complete the set!


----------



## Nashy (Feb 16, 2015)

Just be careful if you use a vice, doesn't take much pressure at all to ruin a graphite shaft.

I do all my own grips as I know they are then the correct thickness. I find it quite relaxing doing it as well, not to mention I can re grip my whole irons for about Â£35 using good grips.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2015)

Airsporter1st said:



			One of *these*.
		
Click to expand...

That link don't work?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone had trouble blowing grips off with air.  Seems the factory fitted grips are a glued on but don't want to ruin the grips taking them off. Tried air but it didn't lift the complete grip?


----------



## One Planer (Feb 16, 2015)

Did you try blowing a little solvent in?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2015)

​


Gareth said:



			Did you try blowing a little solvent in?
		
Click to expand...

With what, and how.

I've ordered the tool to slide under the grip to break the glue seat so to speak, I reckon dipping that in spirit should help


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2015)

I fancy this but Â£70 .....

http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Pressurised-Grip-Remover-PGR.html

Surely it must be available from someone else


----------



## Sybez (Feb 16, 2015)

Just get a syringe or ram the nozzle of the bottle in the grip end and squeeze some in before using your air compressor. It will blow the solvent down between the grip and tape.

http://youtu.be/ppuWJoTbqXY


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2015)

Very useful thread. Gonna have a bash at doing it myself.


----------



## And29 (Feb 16, 2015)

Piece said:



			Very useful thread. Gonna have a bash at doing it myself.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just fit a set of midsize golf pride to my irons
shot my best round yet


----------



## bobmac (Feb 17, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			I fancy this but Â£70 .....

http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Pressurised-Grip-Remover-PGR.html

Surely it must be available from someone else
		
Click to expand...

Thats what all the pros use if they want to save a grip.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 17, 2015)

Sybez said:



			So I've just finished doing 2 of my wedges and my driver. After the first one where I took my time getting everything right, the next 2 were simple! I went for the tape and grip solution method in the end.

I bought some golf pride MCC midsize and on the wedges I opted for a staggered/progressive 4 layer build up on the lower hand (right) to reduce the taper a bit. I found some good info on WRX from a guy that recommended this on wedges to help neutralise flipping.
On the driver I just added one layer of build up tape for the full length. Can't wait to try them.

Here's a pic as everyone loves a pic! 
	View attachment 13982


Also, I just picked up a couple of emails from some of the Foremost pro shops and they are doing a promo for a *free* golf pride grip at the mo, so could visit 10 more clubs and complete the set!
		
Click to expand...

Those look fantastic! I had a go at doing one before but gave up doing all of them in the end as I got paranoid about lining up the grips correctly.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 17, 2015)

You have a compressor oddsocks? how about something like this with a modified tip?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/general-p... Power Tools&gclid=CP7csMHV6MMCFSbkwgodlTEAyg


----------



## jak kez 187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone took a grip off a graphite shaft with a standard Stanley knife without the hook blade?

Just got a g25 4 wood but it's got a golf pride tour wrap on it which im not a fan of, want it off asap but bit worried I might slice through the graphite shaft.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 17, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:



			Anyone took a grip off a graphite shaft with a standard Stanley knife without the hook blade?

Just got a g25 4 wood but it's got a golf pride tour wrap on it which im not a fan of, want it off asap but bit worried I might slice through the graphite shaft.
		
Click to expand...

yes I did both my fairway woods, no problems. just be careful...


----------



## bobmac (Feb 17, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:



			Anyone took a grip off a graphite shaft with a standard Stanley knife without the hook blade?

Just got a g25 4 wood but it's got a golf pride tour wrap on it which im not a fan of, want it off asap but bit worried I might slice through the graphite shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Roll the end of the grip up an inch or two so its inside out and cut that bit. That way, if you cut through too far, you'll just go into the grip underneath. Once you've done that, you might find the grip will split if you pull hard. If not, just keep rolling it up and cutting.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You have a compressor oddsocks? how about something like this with a modified tip?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/general-p... Power Tools&gclid=CP7csMHV6MMCFSbkwgodlTEAyg

Click to expand...

Looks compressor fed?


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You have a compressor oddsocks? how about something like this with a modified tip?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/general-p... Power Tools&gclid=CP7csMHV6MMCFSbkwgodlTEAyg

Click to expand...

The link takes you to a paint spray gun. If you want to go down the compressed air route, you only need one of these (and a compressor of course).


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 18, 2015)

Didn't want to go down the compressor route


----------



## Sybez (Feb 18, 2015)

What are you using Oddsocks - tyre inflator? Did you see my post a few pages back with the vid?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 18, 2015)

Yup 300psi tyre inflator but it blows the grip on one side


----------



## Airsporter1st (Feb 18, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Yup 300psi tyre inflator but it blows the grip on one side
		
Click to expand...

A tyre inflator is just a compressor by another name. 

I watched a few videos and tried the compressed air system myself - with the same results as you. Then tried the tape/solvent method and wondered why I ever bothered setting the compressor up!


----------



## Sybez (Feb 18, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Yup 300psi tyre inflator but it blows the grip on one side
		
Click to expand...

Can you vary the pressure? From what I read you only need about 30-40psi and try and blast it in jets rather than constantly...

Have to agree with Airsport that tape and solvent was so easy, however I know some peeps may want to save the grip and experiment with thickness's....


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm going to attempt a go at a DIY job tonight, but should I bodge up getting the grip on straight, how easy is it to rectify? Will the grip be final once it's on?


----------



## Sybez (Feb 18, 2015)

Its really easy still to adjust once fully on. Try and get it as close to in the right place as possible when sliding it on to save any unnecessary twists being applied to the grip. If you make sure you have used plenty of solvent the grip will be pliable enough for a good minute or so to get just right.

Also a good tip. Before you cut off your old grips make a mark on the shaft of how far they come down the shaft. This is so when you put the new ones on you know not to stretch the grip too far down the shaft (which will also make it feel thinner in your hands) you'll see this movement in the rubber when moving it.

If you can't get them straight in that time then I worry for you! 

Once on and your happy they will need a couple of hours to dry fully and adhere properly. I stood mine grip down on some paper towel so to let any excess solvent drain out (not on the living room carpet though! It could stain/bleach it)

I took my wedges and driver to the range yesterday and gave them their first hits.... wow! The midsize grip feels so much better and was hitting my shots a lot straighter than before (I used to have a "strong" grip because of the thin standard grips which caused a lot of pulls and hooks). Can't wait to get all my irons done in the next week or so. The wedges were awesome too  much nice having little to no taper on them when playing choked down pitches, I'd recommend the staggered taping I used here:
http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/913717-building-up-a-grip/#entry7918195


----------



## Simbo (Feb 18, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			I'm going to attempt a go at a DIY job tonight, but should I bodge up getting the grip on straight, how easy is it to rectify? Will the grip be final once it's on?
		
Click to expand...

 I regrip mine with the golf pride logo on the underside of the shaft, if i do it on top and the logo on all clubs isn't exactly the same I don't use the logo to align my hands making the club face off square.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 18, 2015)

Job done! It was a putter grip so alignment key, not too difficult at all with being careful. I'll hit the putting green tomorrow and probably find its wonky!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 18, 2015)

Sybez said:



			Can you vary the pressure? From what I read you only need about 30-40psi and try and blast it in jets rather than constantly...

Have to agree with Airsport that tape and solvent was so easy, however I know some peeps may want to save the grip and experiment with thickness's....
		
Click to expand...

Only using compressor as I wanted to save the tour velvets as they are brand new, but for the agrow I don't know why I'm bothering


----------



## Region3 (Feb 18, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Job done! It was a putter grip so alignment key, not too difficult at all with being careful. I'll hit the putting green tomorrow and probably find its wonky!
		
Click to expand...

A bit late now, but when I do a putter grip I hold a steel rule at right angles to the grip on the flat part at the front, then check any alignment lines on the putter against the rule.

It makes it a lot easier to get it straight than judging by eye on the grip alone?


----------



## Sybez (Mar 4, 2015)

So I ordered the remaining 9 Golf Pride NDMC midsize grips I needed to do on my irons last week, stripped off the old ones in preparation on them arriving so could put them straight on......

Got a match tomorrow and no grips have arrived :sbox:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 4, 2015)

That's a crapper.


----------



## Sybez (Mar 4, 2015)

I have driver, 50, 54, 60 and a putter! Should be fine! Lol


----------

